# Mini Stars



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

finally got these put together. I have not removed all the paper from the back, or trimmed them. Can't decided if I want to trim them so the point touch, or leave a bit of black all the way around.

If I trim them close, they would make a 12" block. I counted, and there are 888 pieces total for the 16 mini-blocks. I think I may be getting over my fascination with "small" for a while!










I used a few of the simpler blocks from the "50 states" book - and then used different color combinations for different looks.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Quite impressive and eye catching.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW! They're beautiful.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful. If you don&#8217;t want to make a single quilt with them, you could use them as corner blocks for added interest on a larger quilt.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! They are fabulous. I can't believe how you can do such detailed work -- and do it so well! 

I guess it depends on how you are going to place them, but my preference would be to keep a bit of space between the blocks, even though they wouldn't then make a 12" block.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I also think they'll look better with more room between the "points", since they are all different, so there won't be a "secondary" pattern formed by putting the touching.

I will probably put them together as a "mini quilt" and use it as a wall hanging or part of a machine cover.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Those are all so incredibly gorgeous! 
I would prefer the black around them for sure, it really makes them pop and highlights the different patterns.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Incredibly stunning!! I also like the black around them.. makes it look like they are floating.. I am always in awe of your work.. really want to see them put together and quilted.. Cool!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So each one is just 4 inches?!?!?!? Wow! You have a lot more patience than I do. How long did it take you to make them? They are beautiful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful Macybaby. I never did get around to trying some myself. Still on my list of things to do.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Tinker - they are actually 3" blocks if I put them point touching. So 16 of them would make a 12" block.

If I sew them so the points don't touch (and I think that looks better) they will end up 3.5" finished. 

I found they sewed up quite fast. I did not cut any piece less than 1" square, so for the most part it's real easy to line them up good enough without much effort. I don't do them like the bigger blocks - I just eyeball where the piece goes, sew the seam and then trim it down. I graded the seams so they'd lay flatter, as in many places, the seam allowance is larger than the next piece.

I also did all the paper piece work, then trimmed them and took off the paper, then sewed the eighths together. A lot of basting first - to get them lined up good enough.

It was kind of fun, but I think I'm not going to want to do more of them for some time . . . even 4" is quite a bit easier than 3". I don't think I could manage anything smaller.


----------

